# MPA new section opening saturday



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

our new bird and mammal section will be open saturday. we will add pics after the weekend. 

pop in and see what you all think. we have over 50 parrots on display including macaws, amazons, african greys, red billed toucan, galahs, cockatoos and many more. lots of rodents and a few other interesting animals:whistling2: hope to see lots of rfuk members over the weekend, and who knows you may end up in amongst the pics we post on monday:2thumb:

look forward to seeing you all:2thumb:


----------



## MrDimmu (Oct 17, 2007)

Think il pop down on saturday and have a look around =]


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

marmosets, pouched rats, toucans, hedgehogs, macaws [ shamrocks, green winged, blue and golds, military], spinx mice, naked rats, oh and of course....................



chickens!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MPA said:


> marmosets, pouched rats, toucans, hedgehogs, macaws [ shamrocks, green winged, blue and golds, military], spinx mice, naked rats, oh and of course....................
> 
> 
> 
> chickens!!!!!:lol2:


Are you going to be selling Marmosets & Pouched Rats, or just having them in on the day as an attraction?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah... will pop in: victory:
Awesome!!!!


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Are you going to be selling Marmosets & Pouched Rats, or just having them in on the day as an attraction?


they are for sale. the chickens arnt:lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

what will you be getting in rodent wise? just those ones you've listed? i will get to your shop soon if it kills me :lol2: do you have a website? so i can check opening hours before setting off. i has birthday money so i will be hitting manchester with a vengence soon so its a toss up between you and urban outfitters.......:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MPA said:


> they are for sale. the chickens arnt:lol2:


How will you be selling the Marmosets?


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

out of curiosity and possible future pet...how much are your shamrocks? or are these as display only?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

i coming today for food, can i have a sneaky peek L


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> i coming today for food, can i have a sneaky peek L


Cheeky cow!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheeky cow!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

wasnt allowed :gasp: big grand opening tomoz, so no sneaky peaks for ditta:whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> wasnt allowed :gasp: big grand opening tomoz, so no sneaky peaks for ditta:whip:


Haha, thats what you get for your cheek! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Haha, thats what you get for your cheek! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 peeked through the window and saw some fluffy chickens:whistling2:


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

we are going to come and have a look :2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Where is this place?


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Manchester - Its called Manchester Pets & Aquatics :lol2: (sorry could not resist :whistling2

Hope this helps- 66 Stockport Rd, Manchester, Lancashire


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Red billed toucan.... Do they tame like parrots?
How much do they sell for?


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> How will you be selling the Marmosets?


as a pair



kellystewart said:


> out of curiosity and possible future pet...how much are your shamrocks? or are these as display only?


like alot of our animals he isnt for sale. hes one of the many shop pets:lol2:



ditta said:


> i coming today for food, can i have a sneaky peek L


NO!!!!:lol2:



Ashley_Holings said:


> Red billed toucan.... Do they tame like parrots?
> How much do they sell for?


Tucki is very tame. he comes out every day when we clean the other birds out. he plays catch with a sponge ball, which really keeps us all busy. again hes not for sale but his price would be in the region of 4 to 5 grand. we also have a quaker parakeet "Tevez" that flys around and lands on peoples heads. he plays dead by rolling over onto his back, pecks you then giggles into your ear. we spend hours playing with the animals. 

dream job for anyone into animals:no1:

was a great day today. was good seeing alot of rfuk memebers in. Jane, get here earlier next time! you and your dad didnt get round everything this time. it was easy to guess where you would be [stood gazing into the carpondros eyes!] lmao!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*fantastic*

wow... The new mammal section is sooo amazing really like the bamboo effect!! Them chickens are adorable, awsome shop all round


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

:no1:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Sounds like a trip down to Manchester (from Glasgow) is worth it lol!

x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MPA said:


> as a pair


I meant more like what kind of home would you be selling them to?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I meant more like what kind of home would you be selling them to?


Is this going to be YET another "It's OK for mr to keep something but not OK for others to keep" thread / pi55ing contest?

They become really boring after the 5643 time. 

MPA I'd refrain from taking the bait. You're about to be stitched up. Perhaps if Zooman genuinely wanted the best quality care for pet monkeys he would write a detailed care guide (Quite a lengthy procces I'm sure) with photos of his own indoor enclosure to offer guidance for other prospective keepers. Until that happens I'd find it hard to take this thread seriously.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

:lol2:. what time was this on sat then? i went in blinkered for my purchase and straight out again and they have SIDE-STRIPED CHAMS now that i have no room for them GOD-DAMMIT.


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I meant more like what kind of home would you be selling them to?


we are extremely careful who we sell any animal to let alone a primate. 



Mynki said:


> Is this going to be YET another "It's OK for mr to keep something but not OK for others to keep" thread / pi55ing contest?
> 
> They become really boring after the 5643 time.
> 
> MPA I'd refrain from taking the bait. You're about to be stitched up. Perhaps if Zooman genuinely wanted the best quality care for pet monkeys he would write a detailed care guide (Quite a lengthy procces I'm sure) with photos of his own indoor enclosure to offer guidance for other prospective keepers. Until that happens I'd find it hard to take this thread seriously.


thanks for the words of warning. once anyone has visited our shop they will realise that we take great care of the animals and expect the care to carry on once sold on. if we suspect for 1 moment that the customer wont or cant care for the animal in question we refuse to sell. this happens alot. we dont just answer questions, we ask them aswell:2thumb:



s6t6nic6l said:


> :lol2:. what time was this on sat then? i went in blinkered for my purchase and straight out again and they have SIDE-STRIPED CHAMS now that i have no room for them GOD-DAMMIT.


the stripes are nice arnt they. my fav cham in the shop at the moment is the mellors closely followed by the large jacksons


----------



## misstlight (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with Mynki, i dont keep monkeys but have you (Zooman) not got any thing better to do than to jump down peoples throats with regards to the keeping of Marmosets. You are getting so boring and becoming a complete pain in the ass. Give it a rest and talk about something else!!!
Like others have said, show us photos of your"inside your house spare room" enclosure (no outside) and lets see your care guides.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mynki said:


> Is this going to be YET another "It's OK for mr to keep something but not OK for others to keep" thread / pi55ing contest?
> 
> They become really boring after the 5643 time.
> 
> MPA I'd refrain from taking the bait. You're about to be stitched up. Perhaps if Zooman genuinely wanted the best quality care for pet monkeys he would write a detailed care guide (Quite a lengthy procces I'm sure) with photos of his own indoor enclosure to offer guidance for other prospective keepers. Until that happens I'd find it hard to take this thread seriously.


So I can't ask what the sale requirements are of somewhere selling such specialised animals as Marmosets? I am sure MPA will not mind my questions, as they have a good reputation & are supposed to be a responsible pet shop, from what I have heard. I was going to go & visit on Saturday but couldn't make it as something came up.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

misstlight said:


> I agree with Mynki, i dont keep monkeys but have you (Zooman) not got any thing better to do than to jump down peoples throats with regards to the keeping of Marmosets. You are getting so boring and becoming a complete pain in the ass. Give it a rest and talk about something else!!!
> Like others have said, show us photos of your"inside your house spare room" enclosure (no outside) and lets see your care guides.


Im sorry, where did I jump down anyone's throat??? It was Mynki who did the throat jumping! 

Im boring & a pain in the arse am I? :lol2: Oh dear, so sorry for caring about the welfare of captive primates!

I have nothing to prove, & it is a fact that private primate keepers have better results with small primates than zoological colections, & many private keepers do not have outdoor enclosures! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MPA said:


> we are extremely careful who we sell any animal to let alone a primate.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the words of warning. once anyone has visited our shop they will realise that we take great care of the animals and expect the care to carry on once sold on. if we suspect for 1 moment that the customer wont or cant care for the animal in question we refuse to sell. this happens alot. we dont just answer questions, we ask them aswell:2thumb:


Good to hear mate!  Don't mind Mynki, he likes to stir & has probably just come home from chasing & hunting defenseless animals in the countryside :whistling2:


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> So I can't ask what the sale requirements are of somewhere selling such specialised animals as Marmosets? I am sure MPA will not mind my questions, as they have a good reputation & are supposed to be a responsible pet shop, from what I have heard. I was going to go & visit on Saturday but couldn't make it as something came up.


Apologies for the late reply. I was cooking a venison chilli. 

I've noted numerous "it's OK for me to keep but no one else" type threads on here. Certain species attract them more than others. 

I think it's very fair to say that those who are regularly critical of others, yet don't provide any pictures of their own set ups when asked are probably best taken non too seriously. I'm please the posts above derailed your planned route though. 

Best
Mynki


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mynki said:


> Apologies for the late reply. I was cooking a venison chilli.
> 
> I've noted numerous "it's OK for me to keep but no one else" type threads on here. Certain species attract them more than others.
> 
> ...


My planned route??? I had no planned route mate, I was merely asking about how MPA were to sell the Marmosets to buyers. Then I could have given out advice if any were needed. But as I have not obeyed & posted pics of my set-up, I should just be passed over.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

For some reason my post didn't bump up this thread to the top! :devil:


----------



## Jooooshy (Dec 6, 2009)

I managed to pop in yesterday, was extremely impressed by the shop- everything was immaculate. The animals were in top condition and some fine specimens! A lover of parrots myself, it was nice to see macaws and the like offered at a very competitive price for breeders, let alone retail! Will definitely be popping in again when I pass by, and sending a lot of friends in your direction.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Jooooshy said:


> I managed to pop in yesterday, was extremely impressed by the shop- everything was immaculate. The animals were in top condition and some fine specimens! A lover of parrots myself, it was nice to see macaws and the like offered at a very competitive price for breeders, let alone retail! Will definitely be popping in again when I pass by, and sending a lot of friends in your direction.


this is terrible, your from wales and you've managed to call in. im less than an hour away and havnt made it yet :blush: i shall be there before christmas! (blizzards and credit card statements pending :lol2


----------



## Jooooshy (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm at Uni' in Nottingham now however, so not AS far away. Was visiting a Knowsley and popped in on the way back.


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> My planned route??? I had no planned route mate, I was merely asking about how MPA were to sell the Marmosets to buyers. Then I could have given out advice if any were needed. But as I have not obeyed & posted pics of my set-up, I should just be passed over.


thanks for your offer of advice but we wouldnt have got them in if we didnt know how to care for them. pop in some time and have alook around and let us know what you think. if you see anything wrong dont hesitate to mention it to a member of staff and we will do our best to sort the problem before you have left the shop: victory:



Jooooshy said:


> I managed to pop in yesterday, was extremely impressed by the shop- everything was immaculate. The animals were in top condition and some fine specimens! A lover of parrots myself, it was nice to see macaws and the like offered at a very competitive price for breeders, let alone retail! Will definitely be popping in again when I pass by, and sending a lot of friends in your direction.


glad you were happy with your visit. all our birds are cleaned out first thing everyday and then fed and watered 3 times a day. they get fresh fruit aswell as their staple diet and are handled as often as possible. as iv said before our staff are all very proud of the standards they have reached and care a great deal for the animals in their care.

im just going through some of the pics we took at the weekend and will be adding some to the thread very soon:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MPA said:


> thanks for your offer of advice but we wouldnt have got them in if we didnt know how to care for them. pop in some time and have alook around and let us know what you think. if you see anything wrong dont hesitate to mention it to a member of staff and we will do our best to sort the problem before you have left the shop: victory:


Good to hear mate. We will certainly visit soon, & don't worry, Im not as cheeky as that Ditta! :lol2:


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Good to hear mate. We will certainly visit soon, & don't worry, Im not as cheeky as that Ditta! :lol2:


 
theres nothing wrong with our Ditta!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

MPA said:


> theres nothing wrong with our Ditta!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nah, not much! :lol2: She knows I love her!


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

its a bit late but im still trying to get pics of the new mammal room so heres a couple to be going on with







and i wasnt kidding about the chickens!!

silkys


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

***wonders if parrot would fit up the front of my hoodie*** :flrt: more pics are needed!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Lovely photos & they all look well kept, nice & clean & all that. 

My only question/comment is the parrots appear not to have any toys in their cages? 
Do they get let out for playtimes & stimulation or just live in their cages without toys? 
If no toys, will they be getting any?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Lovely photos & they all look well kept, nice & clean & all that.
> 
> My only question/comment is the parrots appear not to have any toys in their cages?
> Do they get let out for playtimes & stimulation or just live in their cages without toys?
> If no toys, will they be getting any?


I thought that Ken. Also the cages that the Greys, Timnehs & Orange-Winged Amazons are in are a bit small.

Other than that, it looks great! I love the themed look!


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> Lovely photos & they all look well kept, nice & clean & all that.
> 
> My only question/comment is the parrots appear not to have any toys in their cages?
> Do they get let out for playtimes & stimulation or just live in their cages without toys?
> If no toys, will they be getting any?





Zoo-Man said:


> I thought that Ken. Also the cages that the Greys, Timnehs & Orange-Winged Amazons are in are a bit small.
> 
> Other than that, it looks great! I love the themed look!


if you come in you will see that we have many birds out of the cages and rotate them each day. all birds have alot of human contact and stimulate each other due to the large number in the room. tucki [red billed toucan] plays catch with a ball with customers aswell as staff, tevez [quaker parakeet] spends most of the day on leftys shoulder or flying around, mac [shamrock macaw] spends all day up on his climbing frame and all the parrots have toys which are given out each day but not permanently with the bird as we find that they tend to ignore you if they have too many toys. they also become very posessive over toys


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

can i have a price list of birds please


----------



## MPA (May 8, 2010)

adamntitch said:


> can i have a price list of birds please


we have over 40 parots in at any one time so remebering all the prices is a nightmare. 

at the moment we have 

blue and gold macaws
green winged macaw
shamrock macaw
blue fronted amazon
orange winged amazon
yellow fronted amazon
double yellow fronted amazon
eclectus
lesser sulphur cockatoo
umbrella cockatoo
triton cockatoo
african greys 
timnahs
red billed toucan
quakers
love birds
cockateils
budgies
finch
kakarekees
monkey parrots
rosellas
and god knows what else, the list goes on.

best bet is either phone and ask while we are open or pop in


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks lovely and clean but boy those cages are small and bare :whistling2:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

im only about 15 mins drive away so hoping to get there before christmas :2thumb:


----------



## Delvey (Dec 30, 2010)

Just like to say popped in here yesterday. Was looking for a Macaw (have 2 african greys already) but the one you had was sold :-( He was very tame though and let me stroke his belly. Do you have them often?


----------

